# Sticky  Case DX Series Compact Utility Tractor Specs.



## Live Oak

DX Series Compact Tractors


----------



## bontai Joe

Nice looking tractors! Are they built by Case here in the states? Or are they an import with Case decals on them?


----------



## Live Oak

It looks like the Case DX series tractors are an off shoot of the New Holland Boomer tractors. I am not a bit fan of Shibaura engines. Anyhow it looks like the Case DX's are Japanese. 




> Currently, Case IH sells compacts in the same horsepower range as DX Series tractors. If you remember the Case IH-New Holland merger, the new company (CNH) promised to differentiate between red and blue tractors. So far they haven't done that with the DX and TC Boomers, which are built on the same line. To a color-blind person, they are virtually the same tractor. The new Farmalls will change that.



Nostalgia Sells


----------



## Matt

I wonder how much for a DX18...


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

*GOLF COURSE DX55*

I work @ www.westmoorgrounds.com golf cource owned by www.westmoor.org country club called westmoor country club in wisconsin. Today we had too many utility carts in use so I got to use a DX55. My eyes teared up when I heard phil spitz say you are driving a tractor. This was the first time for me to really drive a tractor. It was awsome! I am on the grounds crew and I work from 5:30 am to 12:30 pm. :tractorsm :spinsmile :spinsmile


----------



## oldgreenmachine

*Farmalls*

Has anyone had experience with the new Farmalls? I know the previous CaseIH CUT's were essentially the same as NH. Are there any differences with the new Farmalls?


----------



## oldgreenmachine

Wow what a quiet forum. Nobody has any experience with the new Farmalls?


----------



## Live Oak

I just don't see many folks buying them in my area.


----------



## Lamar Holland

As per my avatar, I have an 09 case-farmall Dx45 cab.. It is nothing more than different paint from the 45 hp New Hollands.. tractor is fine for what I need to do with it, which is basically hog mow fields and plow a lot of snow,,, This case replaces a Kubota L48 TLB..


----------



## ilander

oldgreenmachine 

You asked if anyone has had experience with DX tractors. I have had a DX25E since 2005. It's tough as nails. I beat it to death all day long and it begs for more at days end. I've put over 700 hours on it on weekends mainly doing forestry work and dirt dozing. In the winter I doze snow and blow snow. Here's a partial list of attachments: belly mower, trail mower, 6 way dozer, brush hog, 3 pt hitch dump trailer, woods tiller, weed sprayer, skidder, hoist, fork lift, disc, and harrow.


----------



## kitz

Dont have one. but as long as it is red and says IH its ok in my book


----------



## pogobill

*Dx 45*

I have a DX 45 and I am quite pleased with it. I do find that it is a little light on the back end, even though I do have one set of wheel weights on the back. I have the skid steer quick attach on the FEL and use my forks for moving hay bales. I find it a little more comforting doing this with my snow blower on the back for ballast, although it will handle the big bales no problem with out the extra weight on the back.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I have a snow bucket, but it is very tippy if you try to haul a bucket of sand or gravel with it. The small bucket is fine for sand and gravel, but if you're not a smooth operator, the back wheels will kick up!









By pogobill at 2012-02-14









By pogobill at 2012-02-14

This tractor works great for my property, although a cab would have been great when it comes to blowing snow!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## blueox

I have had 4 dx45s in the past 12 years I currently own an 09 cab. I have broke one in half ripped a soft ball sized chunk out of the transfer case and have logged well over 15000 hrs on this machine. I have loved it , hated it, babied it, mistreated it and made a full time living off of it for the better part of 13 yrs now. Every thing that can be broken, I have broken even stuff the dealership is still scratching their heads about. I have repaired myself just about everything on this tractor. I have successfully with the help of a case mech increased the hp on the pto from stock 37.5 to 83.6 on the dynometer. Yes its true! I have also the service manuals as well as the parts manual on my computer. I would be happy to answer any questions about this tractor you may have and maybe learn something new from yall. This tractor is always throwing something at me new.


----------



## Matthew2158

Blueox, would you share how you were able to bump the hp up on your Dx45? Was a turbo added? Very interested. Thanks, Matthew.


----------



## sassy

blueox said:


> I have had 4 dx45s in the past 12 years I currently own an 09 cab. I have broke one in half ripped a soft ball sized chunk out of the transfer case and have logged well over 15000 hrs on this machine. I have loved it , hated it, babied it, mistreated it and made a full time living off of it for the better part of 13 yrs now. Every thing that can be broken, I have broken even stuff the dealership is still scratching their heads about. I have repaired myself just about everything on this tractor. I have successfully with the help of a case mech increased the hp on the pto from stock 37.5 to 83.6 on the dynometer. Yes its true! I have also the service manuals as well as the parts manual on my computer. I would be happy to answer any questions about this tractor you may have and maybe learn something new from yall. This tractor is always throwing something at me new.


Hello was wondering if you had an operators manual you would share. we just purchased a DX40 and a manual would be useful.


----------



## tjamaco

I have a new to me 2007 Case ih DX45. It ran fine for about 12 hours and now it won't start. Bucket down, in neutral, parking brake on, turn the key and nothing except temperature and fuel gages. Won't turn over, no glow plug light, no head lights, no flashers. Battery is in good shape and cables tight. Open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## pogobill

Sounds like a fuse is blown. But first, check to make sure the PTO has not been left engaged, and check the seat switch. Mine pushed through the frame once, and the rubber covered button froze once... something I tend to check first these days before digging in. I have a 2005 DX45.


----------



## Jeff Hines

blueox said:


> I have had 4 dx45s in the past 12 years I currently own an 09 cab. I have broke one in half ripped a soft ball sized chunk out of the transfer case and have logged well over 15000 hrs on this machine. I have loved it , hated it, babied it, mistreated it and made a full time living off of it for the better part of 13 yrs now. Every thing that can be broken, I have broken even stuff the dealership is still scratching their heads about. I have repaired myself just about everything on this tractor. I have successfully with the help of a case mech increased the hp on the pto from stock 37.5 to 83.6 on the dynometer. Yes its true! I have also the service manuals as well as the parts manual on my computer. I would be happy to answer any questions about this tractor you may have and maybe learn something new from yall. This tractor is always throwing something at me new.


Subscribed!!!!!!


----------



## BLK03MODULAR

blueox said:


> I have had 4 dx45s in the past 12 years I currently own an 09 cab. I have broke one in half ripped a soft ball sized chunk out of the transfer case and have logged well over 15000 hrs on this machine. I have loved it , hated it, babied it, mistreated it and made a full time living off of it for the better part of 13 yrs now. Every thing that can be broken, I have broken even stuff the dealership is still scratching their heads about. I have repaired myself just about everything on this tractor. I have successfully with the help of a case mech increased the hp on the pto from stock 37.5 to 83.6 on the dynometer. Yes its true! I have also the service manuals as well as the parts manual on my computer. I would be happy to answer any questions about this tractor you may have and maybe learn something new from yall. This tractor is always throwing something at me new.


I just purchased a 2008 DX45. I absolutely love the tractor although it does have a few quirks. There is a small popping noise caused by cavitation in the hydraulics. My dealer is backlogged for a couple months. Have you had any similar issues? I know that case has a tsb for a cracked pickup tube but not much else.


----------

